
What Are Recurrent Neural Networks? A Complete Guide to RNNs – Built In - rbanffy
https://builtin.com/data-science/recurrent-neural-networks-powerhouse-language-modeling
======
physicsyogi
This is a nice intro to RNNs. The article title says RNNs are the workhorse of
language modeling, but the transformer architecture used in models like BERT
and GPT-2 handily beat RNNs.

